# warning: no inet socket available: no such file or directory

## strcat

Hi,

ich muszte Gentoo wegen einem Festplattencrash neu aufsetzen. Die Installation verlief auch fehlerfrei, aber nachdem ich neu gebootet habe, erhielt ich folgende(n) Fehler:

```

$ ifconfig

warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

$ ping 192.168.13.2

ping: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

```

(192.168.13.2 ist mein Gateway).

Waehrend der Installation traten diese Fehler nicht auf.

Ich kann zwar mit 

```
$ ifconfig eth0
```

das Device abfragen, aber wenn ich Parameter uebergeben will, erhalte ich ein 

```
eth0: unknown interface: Bad file descriptor
```

Ich kann jetzt weder einen Host im lokalen Netzwerk, noch im Internet anpingen.

Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine 3Com 3c905 100Base-TX, 'uname -a' ist

```
Linux snafu 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Fri Aug 1 05:41:49 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon (tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

und 'cat /etc/gentoo-release' ist

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.4.2.8
```

Einen Hardwarefehler kann man ausschlieszen, da ich bereits die Netzwerkkarte, RAM und die CPU gewechselt hab und bei Google hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden :/

Wenn jemand 'n Tipp fuer mich hat wo ich bei der Fehlersuche anfangen soll, dann nur raus damit  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

ifconfig eth0 up

was sagtn das?

----------

## strcat

```
eth0: unknown interface: Bad file descriptor
```

Die Fehlermeldung erhalte ich, sobald ich 'ifconfig' einen Parameter uebergebe ("up", "down", ..).

Ich bin gerade dabei das BIOS upzudaten, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es daran liegt (zumal Gentoo auf der Kiste schon lief und nur eine neue HD eingebaut wurde).

----------

## kopfarzt

Ein paar Dinge die mir dazu einfallen:

 Hast Du das 3c59x Modul kompiliert und geladen bzw. fix im Kernel?

 Hast Du mehrere Netzwerkkarten?

 Hast Du im Kernel Networking options / TCP/IP networking eingeschaltet?

 Hast Du im Kernel grsecurity eingeschaltet und dort was eingestellt?

 Hast Du in /etc/rc.conf 

```
PROTOCOLS="1 2"
```

kopfarzt

PS: Daß Deine Hardware noch funktioniert kannst Du ja jederzeit leicht mit der Live-CD prüfen.

----------

## strcat

Hat sich erledigt. Nachdem ich das BIOS geflashed habe, funktioniert es wieder *narf*.

Ich habe aber - mal abgesehen vom Einbau einer neuen HD - *nichts* geaendert (auch nicht im BIOS). Die Hardware ist die gleiche wie vor dem Crash.

Danke fuer die Hilfe :o)

Chr'das macht mir alles soviel Angst'istian

----------

